# 82' schwinn sidewinder



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are a few shots of my 82 Schwinn Sidewinder. Just finished the clean up and detailing process.

I ended up swapping out the original crank and double chainring with a Suntour 45T chainring and ditched the front derailleur. Also installed some Victor pedals and new brake cable housing.

Just waiting for the correct fork decals to arrive in the mail and it will be complete.

Overall a fun project and it rides great to boot. 































































































































*A little big screen lovin' *

https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0015-1.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0024.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0025.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0030.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0032.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0037.jpg
https://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/sidewinder/1600/DSC_0038.jpg


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

That is exactly like the one they had down at Hauer's Schwinn. I ended up going with a Ross Mt. Hood from Mike's Bikes though because it had canti brakes. 

Nice job on the resto.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Great job, stunning work.
Have fun!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Great looking bike, where did you get those tires?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

I compared a Ross Mr Ranier to a Schwinn Sierra back about 1984. The Sierra has similar geometry, but used 3-piece bottom bracket insted of Ashtabula, as did the Ross. But there were two other things: the Schwinn used the cheap brake levers from the street bikes, and I thought I wanted to the "stretch" of the long Ross "dog-bone" stem extension. The Schwinn rode upright like a cruiser, demanding the rider stand to climb. I remember the 14-38 rear freewheel and 39-50 front.

Ross came with a stump-pulling 26-36-46 front and 13-32 freewheel. In the end, I hardly ever used the small chainring, let alone 26-32. I think my grandma could hobble faster...


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet. I've still got one, stashed up in Marin somewhere. Not nearly as nice as your's. Cool geometry. You can ride wheelies on those things for days. ;-)


----------

